# How do you attach water bottles to critters choice cages?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

As title, how do you attach a standard water bottle into a critters choice cage?:lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

As they are 'tanks' you ca buy holders that hook over the lip......the bottle is held o the inside of the tank..........the mesh lid still fits securely.
If you do get a topper for it then you just attach a bottle in the normal way as you would to a wired cage.

Like this one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-ani...et_Supplies_Small_Animals&hash=item4aae704813


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i hang them from the top on a wire


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I find that some rodents are a bit stupid though and ca't hold the bottle still to drink.
It would't matter so much with gerbils as they don't seem to eed so much water but my mice and hamsters are a nightmare if I hang their bottle loose.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i use the thick green gardening wire at it dont seem to flap about much?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have the multi's bottle dangling in their tank and they manage no problem.....I think I just have retarded hamsters and mice....lmao.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

how do you hang them though? what do you attach the wire to on the bottle to stop it falling, theres nothing to hook it to :gasp:?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

emmilllyyy said:


> how do you hang them though? what do you attach the wire to on the bottle to stop it falling, theres nothing to hook it to :gasp:?


 
I hooked mine onto the bottom shelf with the wire you get with the bottle(you need one with the hole at the top of the bottle)


----------



## SnickersTheFirst (Jul 19, 2011)

I replied on your other thread but... I use the yellow hide and seek cube from Pets At Home:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

emmilllyyy said:


> how do you hang them though? what do you attach the wire to on the bottle to stop it falling, theres nothing to hook it to :gasp:?


 
I use a long wire and tape it to the bottle. I bend the wire at the top like an upside down L. That way it goes across the top of the mesh/wire on the top of the cage. Helps hold it steadier too


----------

